# Hey from Russia



## avtor (Nov 19, 2012)

Near lake Baikal. Its a beautiful place!


----------



## Noreaster (Oct 7, 2012)

That Mamay?


----------



## dreampow (Sep 26, 2011)

Excellent, a good year in Russia usually means a good year in Japan, we get most of our snow coming down from Siberia.

As always its a late start here and hope to get up to Nagano for some powder by mid December.


----------

